# Primera Liga 01-02 November



## A_Skywalker (Oct 28, 2008)

Athl.Bilbao v Villarreal

01/11/2008 19:00 GMT
  3.00 3.20 2.20 All Bets (24) 
Atl. Madrid v Mallorca

01/11/2008 19:00 GMT
  1.55 3.60 5.50 All Bets (26) 
Malaga v Barcelona

01/11/2008 19:00 GMT
  8.00 4.20 1.35 All Bets (25) 
Valencia v Santander

01/11/2008 21:00 GMT
  1.40 4.00 7.25 All Bets (25) 
Espanyol v Osasuna

02/11/2008 16:00 GMT
  1.90 3.25 3.75 All Bets (23) 
Gijon v Numancia

02/11/2008 16:00 GMT
  2.10 3.20 3.20 All Bets (23) 
Huelva v Getafe

02/11/2008 16:00 GMT
  2.40 3.15 2.70 All Bets (24) 
Valladolid v Sevilla

02/11/2008 16:00 GMT
  3.00 3.20 2.20 All Bets (24) 
Almeria v Real Madrid

02/11/2008 18:00 GMT
  5.50 3.60 1.55 All Bets (26) 
Betis v D.La Coruna

02/11/2008 20:00 GMT
  1.85 3.30 3.90 All Bets (23)


----------



## BettingIsNice (Oct 29, 2008)

Betis v La Coruna will definately be worth watching The most interesting match of the round


----------

